# Front bumper swap 2014 to 2015?



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chalker546 said:


> Hey guys I was looking at a 2014 diesel cruze for sale at a dealership. And I'm not a fan of the front end, more specifically the bumper. Now the 2015 model I do like. I was wondering if anyone knew if these were a quick swap and everything lined up? Or are they totally different?


I am not sure how much trouble to switch bumpers, why not just find a 2015 diesel. Issue solved, whatever you would spend on swapping stuff out just put towards a 15 model.:eusa_clap:


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

The 15 bumper has led lights, the wiring may be different as well as the bumper, may be more involved than just bumper cover. I have the 15 diesel. The grille is slightly different as well.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

IndyDiesel is right. The effort and money you'd put towards finding a 2015 bumper the same color to replace your 2014 bumper isn't going to be worth it. You can put that money towards a 2015 Diesel. If you do manage to find one and it has the LED DRLs, I doubt you'll be able to get them working without spending a lot. The wiring would need to be added and the BCM would need to be reprogrammed to work with the LED DRLs (If that's even possible).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Chalker546 said:


> Hey guys I was looking at a 2014 diesel cruze for sale at a dealership. And I'm not a fan of the front end, more specifically the bumper. Now the 2015 model I do like. I was wondering if anyone knew if these were a quick swap and everything lined up? Or are they totally different?


I don't think you're talking about the bumper but the whole fascia.


----------



## Chalker546 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah I wasn't sure if the wiring was simply plug and play or an additional harness. And if rather buy the cheaper 14 for 5k less and spend a couple hundred on a new bumper.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Chalker546 said:


> Yeah I wasn't sure if the wiring was simply plug and play or an additional harness. And if rather buy the cheaper 14 for 5k less and spend a couple hundred on a new bumper.


You won't even get the bumper for a couple hundred let alone have it hooked up and working right (unless you aren't looking for the LED DRL look). The only way you'd get it within your price range is if you managed to find a 2015 at an auto wrecker with rear or side damage with the front end untouched.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

LiveTrash said:


> The only way you'd get it within your price range is if you managed to find a 2015 at an auto wrecker with rear or side damage with the front end untouched.


And the right color.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

We all have preferences, I had a 14 black Cruze Eco I bought new and then I bought a 15 black Cruze diesel, I honestly don't think the look is that much different. They made less 15 diesels than 14 diesels, so it won't be as easy to find a 15 diesel. The diesel part is the prize, not the 15 front end.:grin:


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I figure you're looking at at least $1K for the swap best case, if not $2K. You have to decide if it's worth it of course. I have a friend that paid $1400 to have a sunroof cut into an LS and he loves it, so to each their own.


----------

